# Failed to build NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-295.40



## alie (Apr 23, 2012)

```
===>  Building for nvidia-driver-295.40
===> src (all)
"/sys/conf/kmod.mk", line 116: Malformed conditional (${MK_CLANG_IS_CC} == "no" && ${CC:T:Mclang} != "clang")
"/sys/conf/kmod.mk", line 120: if-less endif
"/sys/conf/kern.mk", line 18: Malformed conditional (${MK_CLANG_IS_CC} != "no" || ${CC:T:Mclang} == "clang")
"/sys/conf/kern.mk", line 32: if-less endif
"/sys/conf/kern.mk", line 102: Malformed conditional (${MK_CLANG_IS_CC} != "no" || ${CC:T:Mclang} == "clang")
"/sys/conf/kern.mk", line 108: if-less endif
make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver/work/NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-295.40.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver.
*** Error code 1
```

[CMD=""]# uname -a[/CMD]

```
FreeBSD fbsd.affle.lan 9.0-STABLE FreeBSD 9.0-STABLE #0: Fri Mar 16 20:25:16 SGT 2012     
alie@fbsd.affle.lan:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/EZYCLIE  amd64
```

Any idea how to fix this issue?


----------



## pkubaj (Apr 23, 2012)

Make sure your sources match the snapshot of FreeBSD you have installed.
I had the same error when they didn't.


----------

